# Leeds Entomological Fair Sun 19th Sept 2010



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Leeds Entomological Fair*​ 

*Sunday 19th September 2010*
*11am - 4pm*​

*Blackburn Hall*
*Commercial Street*
*Rothwell*
*Leeds*
*LS26 0NW*​ 
*Adults: £2.50 *
*Children: £1.00*​
*What is it?*
*This is a fair for anyone interested in creepy crawlies, deadstock, livestock, adventure holidays and for those who want to simply find out more about the mini beast world!!*
*There will be items on sale from expert exhibitors so if you need any advice please ask!*

*If anyone would like to exhibit at this years fair tables are £10 each - everyone welcome!*
　
*Contacts*
*For more information or to see how to exhibit please contact Sarah Rhodes on 07766553183 or 07590367454*


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool! Looking forward to it.


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone wanting to book a table!!:2thumb:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

We are soooooooo coming, can't wait, oooooh better start saving the pennies hee! hee!


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Sweet! Just round the corner and cheap! 'm there!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oooo better right this one on my calander Bradford/leeds is not to far from us


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

25 minute drive for me so i'll be there:2thumb:, makes a change as usually most of the shows are a couple of hours travelling.


----------



## scorpion-boy (Dec 14, 2009)

me im comin im comin


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i wish i could go, if i can find the time i still may.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

i may do

how big is it?? the place it's held at


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*The hall is a good size and there is a second room we'll be using this year due to the show getting bigger - oh and dont forget the bacon butties will be on sale again lol! *

*I will be putting a list of traders on here nearer the time!*

:2thumb:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

i will try and get there this year, missed last year due to work


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't wait to hear who's going and thus what goodies will be on offer! 
I think it would be super helpful if the guys who have booked tables already write a little on here to let us know what they will be offering. 
This would help those thinking about travelling greater distances, esp if they are after something special, whet the appetite as it were! 
Plus would show what neiche has yet to be filled and thus hopefully attract more vendors!!! Just a suggestion!! :2thumb: Great job Sarah, see you Sunday!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

sarahrhodes said:


> *Leeds Entomological Fair*​
> 
> 
> *Sunday 19th September 2010*
> ...


 
just tried looking for this on google

Blackburn hall, commercial street came up as LS26 0AW (for the sat nav).

is this right as i have a 4 hr journey, only to go to the wrong place, can someone confirm this please


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Wrong Postcode . . . .Sorry!*



sarahrhodes said:


> *Leeds Entomological Fair*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*I am soooo sorry the correct postcode has been confirmed by Leeds City Council as LS26 0AW ... I got the original postcode off my booking details for the hall apparently there was a typo . . . :blush:*

*Hope this hasnt put anyone off coming *
*Kind Regards *
*Sarah*


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

haha we aren't that harsh on here, you only got 1 letter wrong


----------



## coolcroc (Jul 8, 2008)

We'll be there again, great show last year, this will be even better.

See you all there...
Neil


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

yay im off


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

is there plenty of livestock for sale?


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

yea i go every year as a rule and that is mainly all they sell , along with vivs and taxidermed insects and stuff , it is worth it if you can make it


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Tables???*

Tables anyone . . . Everyone welcome:welcome:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

looking forward to this now :2thumb:


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds good I think Ill be making the trip.


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

is it just bugs thier or other animals too


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

jack clutter said:


> is it just bugs thier or other animals too


just various invertebrates , no reptiles or mammals .. but they have equiptment sometimes


----------



## AdieSWA (Jun 9, 2010)

bit of a journey but alot closer than Kempton I'll be there :2thumb:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

i`ll try and get there i live in manchester so its not to far


----------



## amrep (Dec 2, 2009)

have you any tables left and how much are they
thanks
email [email protected]


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Closing date for bookings!!!*

*Hi Guys*

*The closing dates for bookings are 15th August 2010!!*

*Hope everyone can make it if youe require a booking form pls call on 07766553183 or email **[email protected]*

*Cheers:2thumb:*


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Traders!*

*A list of what to expect at this years fair will be available soon!!!:2thumb:*​


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG i have just realized this is after my birthday so i will have all my birthday money to spend . YIPPEEE :no1:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Ooooooooh I wanna come!!!!


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Think I might just be able to manage this journey!

Nah in all seriousness, need as many people as we can as this show I think can go from strength to strength with the right support and numbers. Something for us northerners! :no1:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

damn, if i had somewhere to stay overnight i'd be there 

EDIT: if i wasn't on a field trip that weekend i'd be there...


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

sarahrhodes said:


> *A list of what to expect at this years fair will be available soon!!!:2thumb:*​


waiting


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

rudy691 said:


> waiting


ill second that : victory:


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Traders!!*

*Here is is a list of traders as promised . . .*

Predator or Prey - Spiders and Scorpians
Manchester Invertebrate and Spider Club
John Waite - Mantis
Kim Small - Spiders
Daniel Weetman - Various Inverts
House Of Spiders - Enclosure Specialists
Steve McIntyre - Tarantulas & Dry Goods
Yvonne Woolley - Spiderling Tubs / Equipment
Exotic Pets - Various Inverts
Pauline Sanford - Freeze Dried Larvae
Lepidoptera Breeders Association - Entomological Equipment, Live/Dead Stock, Displays
Amazing Reptiles - Various insects and Dry Goods
Lee Davis - Entomology - Dead Stock / Crafts
Alan Davis - Entomology - Live/Dead Stock

*Hope Everyone is looking forward to this as much as me!!*


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

sarahrhodes said:


> *Here is is a list of traders as promised . . .*
> 
> Predator or Prey - Spiders and Scorpians
> Manchester Invertebrate and Spider Club
> ...


WOOOOOO . I LOVE ALL OF THEM ....exept the spiders


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

I may have to turn up if i can get it off work  be nice ta meet some people like paul n that  that is if it isnt that far away like they normally are.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

brownj6709 said:


> I may have to turn up if i can get it off work  be nice ta meet some people like paul n that  that is if it isnt that far away like they normally are.


You still being a girl and complaining about how far you have to travel :whistling2:


----------



## KDS (Nov 8, 2008)

I'll Be there cheers kim


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*New Trader Added!!*



sarahrhodes said:


> *Here is is a list of traders as promised . . .*
> 
> Predator or Prey - Spiders and Scorpians
> Manchester Invertebrate and Spider Club
> ...


In addition to the above list Paul Holt will be attending selling dried insects


----------



## vickysmith1 (Mar 6, 2010)

ooo... payday coincidence? :whistling2:


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

unfair! 

Why is it that every tarantula fair further up north? 

Its annoying as i have no means of trabsport apart from publuc transport, and all the money i would have i would rather spend on tarantulas. Then i would have to worry about all the effort of getting back. 

Owell, whoever is going and have a good day.


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

Why are all the invert fayres down south I live in Middlesbrough and most of them are 3-4 hours away and I don't drive think I'm going to have to start appearing at shows soon and Steve mcintyre has some excellent spiders I know him


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

i wish it would hurry up .I Want My Emperor Scorpions :lol2:


----------



## jack clutter (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldn't have to book to turn up would I?
I can just turn up?


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Went first time, not been since, nuff said! :whistling2:

Kidderminster here i come! :lol2:


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Booking*

No you dont need to book to come and buy things just turn up - Every year this show has grown the number of tables booked have increased- im looking forward to it anyway :flrt:


----------



## iloveflowerbeetles (Sep 5, 2010)

I wish I lived nearer, would love to go. Even the one at London is too far for me. (I've also got mobility problems due to chronic pain so much walking is out of the question).



sarahrhodes said:


> *Leeds Entomological Fair*​
> 
> 
> *Sunday 19th September 2010*
> ...


----------



## klera83 (Dec 6, 2007)

Sarah

Hope you dont mind but just replied to the thread on BTS reminding people and also with the trader list...

Hopefully this show will be bigger than ever this year!

Hope to see lots of you there next week...come say hello!

Claire
Secretary of Manchester Invertebrate and Spider Club


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey

No thats brilliant - I thought id put the list on all the threads but i must have missed that one 

Any extra publicity is welcomed

Cant wait 1 week to go!!!!!


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Me and the GF have managed to persuade her brother to take us up

Will be our first fair 

Looking for a few mantis, one of mine has decided to snuff it this morning just before i was about to breed him for the first time...didnt know what he was missing poor little fella 

Cant wait : victory:

ooh 1 question, may be silly i knwo but...do all the stalls take card or do you have to pay cash?


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Payments*

*Hi There*

*Glad your able to make it and how honoured we are for you to come to us for your first fair!!!*

*It is generally cash only as alot of people are private breeders - some people may take cheque but to be on the safe side bring cash*

*We have a really good mantis breeder at the show whos booked a few tables so he should have something you like*

*Ill be on the door on the day so look forward to meeting you.*


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

...hmm means i have to set myself a budget if im paying cash LOL

Really looking forward to it...not been in the hobby long and its already getting a bit silly as to the amount of stuff i seem to be accumilating


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

woohoo . just a week to go . do you recon here will be a lot of scorpions for sale . as i would like to get my first at the show ?


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

I will be there I cant wait, just after payday aswell yay!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm going to try anf talk my girlfriend in to going, i want to see if theres any T.Blondi's


----------



## bryan357 (Jul 1, 2010)

Simple question, what's the parking like for this place?


----------



## peewee12 (Sep 9, 2008)

I will be there cant wait


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

damn i wish some places like this were held up newcastle lol.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Sadly too far for me to travel this month  If anyone is travelling up from the South West and wants some petrol money, send me a PM...


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

bryan357 said:


> Simple question, what's the parking like for this place?


There is parking in the morrisons next door for 2 hours for free then theres a bit of parking around the back if theres any space as this is priority for exhibitors


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Just confirmed my ride up there .


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

im goin! mmmmmmm mantids


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

i would really like to go to this one but cant as cant borrow the car then  but i will be going to bugfest next year


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

All these fairs are too far away from me:bash:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> All these fairs are too far away from me:bash:


Same here i can use a car but i have to make sure i give them plenty of notice so i can get put on the insureance to drive and what not im hoping so one runs more invert shows down south i have looked into it but it is something i could not do on my own


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Same here i can use a car but i have to make sure i give them plenty of notice so i can get put on the insureance to drive and what not im hoping so one runs more invert shows down south i have looked into it but it is something i could not do on my own


I'm opposite end of the country hun, or I would have offered to take you in mine, never mind:whip:


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll probably be there  along with my missus and 1yo  need to get him into spiders asap 

any cashmachines there close enough ?


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

my missus is obsessed with photography, are cameras allowed ? not talking about a crappy compacts, she has a Nikon D5000


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

rudy691 said:


> I'll probably be there  along with my missus and 1yo  need to get him into spiders asap
> 
> any cashmachines there close enough ?


At 1 year old.. they are baby mad... get slings, and emphasise the 'baby spider' part, and let him/her choose one as theirs. Worked a treat


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

*Camera*



rudy691 said:


> my missus is obsessed with photography, are cameras allowed ? not talking about a crappy compacts, she has a Nikon D5000


Should be fine to take your camera just ask the stall holders before taking pics


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

sarahrhodes said:


> Should be fine to take your camera just ask the stall holders before taking pics


well that's obvious 

thanks


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Would anyone be able to give me a lift to this please?:2thumb:.
I live in Leeds 6 near T-Pets but could meet in or near town if need be.

I usually go with my girlfriend but she can not go now.


If not is it easy to get to by bus.
Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

you live in Leeds and you're asking for a lift ?

:lol2:


----------



## pixieboy (Feb 23, 2008)

It`s the other side of Leeds, its still a long way. lol.
Anyway if you don`t ask you don`t get. :whistling2:

If someone is kind enough to help me out I will buy the coffee and cake.: victory:


----------



## sarahrhodes (Feb 26, 2010)

It is easy enough to get there by bus if you visit www.metro.com theres a journey planner x


----------



## lethalmethal (Jul 21, 2010)

:2thumb: im a coming to my 1st ever invert show ever omg im not bringing the visa lmfao or id prob walk out with a right armfulll :gasp:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

lethalmethal said:


> :2thumb: im a coming to my 1st ever invert show ever omg im not bringing the visa lmfao or id prob walk out with a right armfulll :gasp:


Why only the right armfull ?





Of course , you need a free hand to open doors with . :lol2:


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Why only the right armfull ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol2:


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

was it just me or wasnt it as good as previous years . the first year it was packed and this year there was only a few tables filed mostly with dead things or t's . dont get me wrong it is great for turantula keepers . but there wasnt much else .... a little dissapointed . BUT... will be there next year :lol2: once you hit the bottom the only place to go is up 


oh and on a positive note . THE SAUSSAGE SARNIE WAS LOVELY


----------

